# Removing a vehicle from your Uber Partner profile



## ARG28 (Mar 18, 2015)

Does anyone know how to do this? I no longer want my 2nd vehicle as part of my information.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Email them, and request to remove a vehicle from your account.


----------



## ARG28 (Mar 18, 2015)

Thx. I was hoping there way to just do it myself without contacting support (the fact that there isn't is kind of ridiculous), but I guess you're right.


----------



## capt.Shah (Jan 13, 2019)

I accidentally added wrong model of my bike. the app was hanging . now i got multiple bikes under same registration. and uber is asking for their documents. how do i remove extra bikes(in documents required section) ?


----------



## Darkle (Jun 23, 2021)

ARG28 said:


> Thx. I was hoping there way to just do it myself without contacting support (the fact that there isn't is kind of ridiculous), but I guess you're right.


Yes, it rediculous . Also i called uber automatic telephone said you can remove your vehicle in help menu > account and update > then remove a vehicle … but there’s no option to remove vehicle . 
My friend got accepted and accivate by uber and she did 16 trips then she updated something in vehicle documents but she couldn’t get online anymore for more than 6 months and all the times uber agent said you have to wait more , finally she left it away and she got other job 😂


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

This thread is 6 years old.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> This thread is 6 years old.


----------

